# Photo of the Day | April 2022



## mollyc

Welcome to the Photo of the Day thread for this month! All members are invited to participate, share your favorite and/or best images..... Not a lot of rules here, but one photo per day is the limit, and must be the member's own work. There are no limitations on gear used, so grab your iPhone, your P&S, your compact camera, your DSLR or your mirrorless ILC and join in! Oh, and there are no restrictions on subject matter (except must be Safe For Work [SFW], of course), so shoot away: we'd like to see your best efforts!

Images can be from one's archives or fresh out of the camera -- the shooter's choice. This is not a contest or competition, so no "winners" or "losers" here, in spite of that gallery-like "Photo Contest" thingy displaying submitted images in order of "reaction" score. This is simply meant to be a fun sharing of one's interesting images.


----------



## Eric

One thing San Francisco has no shortage of is houses and in between shoots as I'm driving around I've been taking photos of them with my iPhone, which is the perfect medium for these kind of shots.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> One thing San Francisco has no shortage of is houses and in between shoots as I'm driving around I've been taking photos of them with my iPhone, which is the perfect medium for these kind of shots.
> 
> View attachment 12855



Must keep you fit living on a street like that.


----------



## Citysnaps

One of my favorite trees. It's along the 3.6 mile Stanford Dish Loop Trail, just behind the university.


----------



## Apple fanboy

citypix said:


> One of my favorite trees. It's along the 3.6 mile Stanford Dish Loop Trail, just behind the university.
> 
> View attachment 12866



Isn’t it April?


----------



## mollyc

Apple fanboy said:


> Isn’t it April?



good point!


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Citysnaps

Downtown San Francisco.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## r.harris1

Very drab morning, flat light, the "Flat Irons" off in the distance, the National Renewal Energy Labs (NREL) where the wind turbines are and I'm standing on Rocky Flats National Wildlife Refuge. Very flat. Very rocky (to walk on). A lot of birdlife though and the Western Meadowlarks were singing their cheerful songs. Off to the right of the image, just as the Flat Irons disappear, is where we had a large fire last weekend. 8000 homes in Boulder had to be evacuated, but thankfully it was contained. It was very near where the large fire at the end of last year burned 1000 homes in the towns of Louisville and Superior (just outside of Boulder) in a matter of a few hours. We didn't have 100mph winds with the most recent fire, which helped.

Edit: Forgot to add that this is a 3-image stitch. The lens is 40mm, roughly 24+ mm in 35mm talk. ISO 50, 1/500.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Eric

Take with the iPhone, something I'm using a lot more these days.


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Feel so welcome now.


----------



## mollyc

most of you probably saw this in the monthly theme thread, but if not....


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Found another hummingbird nest.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Found another hummingbird nest.




No shit!  I don't have a sense of the scale, but I guess it's super tiny.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> Take with the iPhone, something I'm using a lot more these days.
> 
> View attachment 12956




Cropped or did you do the vertical panoramic method?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> No shit!  I don't have a sense of the scale, but I guess it's super tiny.




Yeah, hard to get a sense of scale.  They are about the size of a thimble...assuming there is a standard size thimble...and people would know what that size is.


----------



## DT

Wow, yeah, I don't know what I had in my head, but that is insanely small.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Wow, yeah, I don't know what I had in my head, but that is insanely small.




Took a diameter measurement of the opening of an empty hummingbird nest on the same tree, abandoned as the babies already matured and left.  It's about 1.75 inches.  So 2 babies fit into that with some room to move.


----------



## Eric

Daly City, the city I grew up in as a child that gets sort of a bad rap in the Bay Area so my goal is to show the beauty of it. One cool thing about all of SF is the colorful homes that dot all the hillsides.


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> Daly City, the city I grew up in as a child that gets sort of a bad rap in the Bay Area so my goal is to show the beauty of it. One cool thing about all of SF is the colorful homes that dot all the hillsides.
> 
> View attachment 13018




I would have loved to live in Daly City.  Close to 280, the ocean,  and a ten minute BART ride into SF. Perfect.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## mollyc

more rain. more water drops.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps

Downtown San Francisco.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Arkitect

Oculus…
Pantheon, Rome
_iPhone SE




_


----------



## Cmaier

Arkitect said:


> Oculus…
> Pantheon, Rome
> _iPhone SE
> 
> 
> View attachment 13075_



Very nice. For about 15 years I’ve been using photos I took of the pantheon as my desktop background.    When I returned there a second time a couple of years ago I replaced them with new photos taken at higher res on newer cameras.


----------



## Arkitect

Cmaier said:


> Very nice. For about 15 years I’ve been using photos I took of the pantheon as my desktop background.    When I returned there a second time a couple of years ago I replaced them with new photos taken at higher res on newer cameras.



It is such an astonishing building…


----------



## Cmaier

Arkitect said:


> It is such an astonishing building…



Yep, I love it. Last time we went, we stayed in the hotel right across the piazza. We would just open our window at night and stare at it all lit up, listening to a guy playing Pink Floyd on guitar down below.


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps

Sand Mountain, Nevada.  From a six day photo road trip project across the state of Nevada and back.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I'm making birdhouses now.  I'm officially old.


----------



## r.harris1

A three image stitch. Digital back, Cambo WRS 1600 tech cam, ISO 50, 1/160s, f8, 70mm.


----------



## Eric

From a nearby wind farm at sunset. The grass was almost black as it was underexposed coming out of the camera (shot in RAW), the amount of shadows you're able to pull out with the Sony AR7III never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Citysnaps

Overlooking the Pacific Ocean, in San Francisco.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie

And this morning this is what we have


----------



## Citysnaps

A San Francisco storefront window a few years ago.


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> Oculus…
> Pantheon, Rome
> _iPhone SE_




Ahh, I thought that was the neural neutralizer from Dagger of the Mind ...

Trek?

Nerds?

Anybody ... ?


*crickets*


----------



## fooferdoggie

citypix said:


> A San Francisco storefront window a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 13154



I still have a roll in my shop. its even more appropriate now then it was,


----------



## Arkitect

DT said:


> Ahh, I thought that was the neural neutralizer from Dagger of the Mind ...
> 
> Trek?
> 
> Nerds?
> 
> Anybody ... ?
> 
> 
> *crickets*



I have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> I have no idea what you’re talking about.




Exactly.





The design looks somewhat like a device called the 'neural neutralizer' in an episode of original Star Trek (S01E09) called Dagger of the Mind ...


----------



## mollyc

y'all got a little off topic there


----------



## Citysnaps

Impromptu street portrait in downtown San Francisco.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Not quite open.


----------



## mollyc

Apple fanboy said:


> Not quite open.
> View attachment 13172



is it a lilac?


----------



## Citysnaps

That's me and my wife, at Ocean Beach in San Francisco. I haven't made too many selfies, but when there's nice soft light and foggy atmospheric skies it's tough to resist. Hat tip to the passerby who I conned into making our portrait.


----------



## DT

I love those days/pics of the ocean where there's no boundary, it just trails off into nothingness.

Well, there might be ghost pirates or extra-dimensional horrors, but that kind of goes without sayin' ...


----------



## fooferdoggie

coconut orchid smells like suntan lotion but better.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> is it a lilac?



Not too sure. I’d have it categorised as ‘plant’ !


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## mollyc

Apple fanboy said:


> Not too sure. I’d have it categorised as ‘plant’ !



you'll have to take another photo once it is blooming.


----------



## Eric

I don't typically get flowers but every now and then I'll point the camera at them when I'm out and about.


----------



## mollyc

tmax 3200 | home developed | camera scanned


----------



## Citysnaps

On Powell Street, in San Francisco.


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> tmax 3200 | home developed | camera scanned





That's super cool, with the reflection of a person taking a photo, not being the person who's also taking a photo.   It's like an alt-dimension / sliding doors kind of vibe.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Arkitect

Nothing spectacular... Just a pleasant Easter Bank Holiday in Bath.


----------



## lizkat

Arkitect said:


> Nothing spectacular... Just a pleasant Easter Bank Holiday in Bath.




Old is gold!   Whenever I see one of your great photos of old buildings in Bath,  I flash back to my astonishment when in Los Angeles for the first time in early 60s, driving past a pizza place that said _*Proudly Serving LA since 1954!  *_I remarked on it with amusement to my host, who sighed and said yeah and the previous building on that site was also probably torn down before it was ten years old...


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Eric

In the city I grew up in, always trying various ways to capture the homes juxtaposed with the ocean.


----------



## Arkitect

lizkat said:


> Old is gold!   Whenever I see one of your great photos of old buildings in Bath,  I flash back to my astonishment when in Los Angeles for the first time in early 60s, driving past a pizza place that said _*Proudly Serving LA since 1954!  *_I remarked on it with amusement to my host, who sighed and said yeah and the previous building on that site was also probably torn down before it was ten years old...



Old is gold, definitely. 
In some ways we get used to things being so old here. The city (really a big town!) dates back to the Romans who came to build their baths. Typical!

I know what you mean about things lasting not 10 years. I lived for a decade and more in Hong Kong. Talk about here today gone tomorrow. Sell by date of new buildings? 10 years max. The quicker they go up the faster they come down.


----------



## Arkitect

Eric said:


> In the city I grew up in, always trying various ways to capture the homes juxtaposed with the ocean.
> 
> View attachment 13246



Looks like it was a windy day. Or is it a windy city?


----------



## Eric

Arkitect said:


> Looks like it was a windy day. Or is it a windy city?



Yes, very windy that day and made for all the dramatic white caps out there. I used to live about a block from this location and it was really cool to watch the ocean and all of its mood swings lol.


----------



## Arkitect

Eric said:


> Yes, very windy that day and made for all the dramatic white caps out there. I used to live about a block from this location and it was really cool to watch the ocean and all of its mood swings lol.



I can watch the ocean all day.


----------



## Citysnaps

The edge of the Pacific Ocean at the Sutro Bath ruins in San Francisco.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps

Communications breakdown, it's always the same.


----------



## mollyc

kodak tmax 3200 | home developed | home scanned


----------



## Eric

mollyc said:


> View attachment 13289
> 
> kodak tmax 3200 | home developed | home scanned



Wow, very cool!


----------



## Citysnaps

Time...


----------



## DT




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps

Pacific Ocean, San Francisco.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps

That's Marc. In San Francisco's Tenderloin neighborhood.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Spike




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps

Joan approves.


----------



## Apple fanboy

From this afternoon.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie

we all went on a a ride for my birthday. my daughter and hubby were worn out 13 whole miles (G) at grandma speed so they could keep up.


----------



## Spike




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Eric

Last night's sunset over San Francisco taken from Oakland.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps

I made this photo near the Sacramento River Delta.  Inspired by Bernd and Hilla Becher.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps

NYC.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## JamesMike

Sometimes humans are good for somethings.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Eric

Sleepy neighborhood in the city... taken with the iPhone.


----------



## Spike

Ragusa, Sicily


----------



## mollyc




----------



## fooferdoggie

Another burned trailer/car. this one was strange it was not there when we went on that path and 2 hours later on the way back it was there. for a week and now its burned and was still smoking


----------



## mollyc

i'm on an enforced break from MR right now, so you guys are my exclusive friends for the rest of the week.


----------



## Citysnaps

NYC.


----------



## Citysnaps

NYC.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## DT

citypix said:


> NYC.
> View attachment 13584




That is both amazing __and__ terrifying ... thank you for providing nightmare fuel for this evening.


----------



## Spike

I guess this can be titled Random Headstand. Lisbon.


----------



## Citysnaps

NYC.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## mollyc

somehow i seem to be losing a lot of resolution posting here. I did run a grain overlay on this to coordinate with some of my film work, which is evident in the sky; but I am losing actual sharpness. Like the water and rocks are super sharp on my computer; this is at 14mm, f/6.3, so there is plenty of front to back sharpness in the original.


----------



## Spike

I used to be a concert photographer. K. Flay, 2018


----------



## Spike

mollyc said:


> somehow i seem to be losing a lot of resolution posting here.



You sized it at about 600x900. It could be bigger. You might try a higher quality jpeg too.


----------



## mollyc

Spike said:


> You sized it at about 600x900. It could be bigger. You might try a higher quality jpeg too.





I replaced it with a larger version; but it's the same export I use on all websites; it's only here that it looks off. I used a smaller one initially since it is vertical and the larger version you have to scroll; but the larger one isn't any better.  These are my export settings for the larger one:


----------



## Spike

mollyc said:


> I replaced it with a larger version; but it's the same export I use on all websites; it's only here that it looks off. I used a smaller one initially since it is vertical and the larger version you have to scroll; but the larger one isn't any better.  These are my export settings for the larger one:
> 
> 
> View attachment 13622



There's more jpeg compression on the second one, although not a huge amount. You could try setting jpeg quality at 100% and see if that is better. It's a little odd if the same one shows up better elsewhere as there doesn't appear to be any compression in the upload to the site.


----------



## Eric

I've also tried to reduce the size of the uploaded image in the post a little bit so let's see if that helps going forward.


----------



## mollyc

Eric said:


> I've also tried to reduce the size of the uploaded image in the post a little bit so let's see if that helps going forward.



fyi I hosted the exact same image (same upload) on my site and pasted it in my post above; it seems that TA is resizing down some? But there is a lot more detail in the trees and water; would be even more if I hadn't added the grain layer.


----------



## lizkat

citypix said:


> NYC.
> 
> View attachment 13598




The kind of photo I used to love to make satirical collages out of..     only better photography by far.   Mine were from newspaper ad clips!


----------



## Citysnaps

lizkat said:


> The kind of photo I used to love to make satirical collages out of..     only better photography by far.   Mine were from newspaper ad clips!




That billboard seemed worthy of amping up a little, making them a bit spooky.


----------



## mollyc




----------



## Citysnaps

Tenderloin neighborhood in San Francisco.


----------



## Spike




----------



## mollyc

New monthly thread is up.


----------

